# Spécifier l'entrée standard sur Xcode 4



## benoitl8 (15 Avril 2011)

Bonjour,

J'aimerais que quand j'exécute mon programme sous Xcode, au lieu de me demander d'écrire le contenu de stdin, il le lise dans un fichier automatiquement.

Sur console, j'écrirais ça comme ça :
./run < inputFile
ou comme ça :
cat inputFile | ./run

Mais comment faire ça dans Xcode ?

Où puis-je spécifier ça ?

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.


----------



## ntx (16 Avril 2011)

Dans les réglages (Get Info) de l'exécutable généré tu peux ajouter des paramètres. Mais sinon tu as le droit de compiler sous Xcode et de lancer ton application dans un terminal, ce n'est pas interdit dans la charte des développeurs


----------



## benoitl8 (16 Avril 2011)

Je sais, je programme aussi beaucoup en console mais là ça me ferait gagner du temps que ça soit dans Xcode.

Je ne trouve plus Get Info... Je savais où il était sous Xcode 3 mais là, je ne le retrouve plus...

J'ai essayer de rajouter un argument "< test" à Product/Edit Scheme/Run/Arguments Passed On Launch mais ça envoie des arguments au main dans argv. Ce n'est pas interprété comme un pipe donc...


----------



## ntx (17 Avril 2011)

Ca me semble normal : le pipe est une notion "shell" qui n'a rien à voir avec le C proprement dit. Il faudrait que la console de Xcode gère un shell ce qui n'est pas gagné.


----------



## benoitl8 (18 Avril 2011)

Ou alors simplement, qu'il dise au programme que l'entrée standard est dans un fichier. Pas besoin de passer par le shell pour ça...


----------

